# Why does the market for SPI futures seem quiet today?



## jj1929 (23 November 2007)

Is it quite today?
Is it because of Japan holiday?
Is it because of Thanksgiving day for US?


----------



## tech/a (23 November 2007)

No lead.

*Is it because of Thanksgiving day for US?*


----------



## professor_frink (23 November 2007)

I've moved this into the derivatives section.



jj1929 said:


> Is it quite today?
> Is it because of Japan holiday?
> Is it because of Thanksgiving day for US?




I'd say the volume was a bit lower in the opening period today because of exactly that. Despite the volume being lower, there was still a nice move down this morning. Wouldn't surprise me if that is as good as it gets today, especially being a friday.


----------



## Boggo (23 November 2007)

If it drops to around the 6350 area there could be a 15 to 20 point run up in it on the bounce... thats probably expecting a bit much today though.

Mike


----------



## Boggo (23 November 2007)

Boggo said:


> If it drops to around the 6350 area there could be a 15 to 20 point run up in it on the bounce... thats probably expecting a bit much today though.
> 
> Mike




Close, 6346 and then up to 6363, may finish the day between 6340 and 6345.

My


----------



## Trader Paul (23 November 2007)

Hi folks,

No lead from Wall St and the eve of big event in OZ (election) ... many
traders will be waiting for the election outcome to decide, which shares
to trade, gooing forward ..... 

Price action on these days will often result in a doji candle ... open price
being similar to the close.

have a great weekend

   paul



=====


----------



## Boggo (23 November 2007)

Boggo said:


> Close, 6346 and then up to 6363, may finish the day between 6340 and 6345.
> 
> My




Looking for 6365 to 6370 now on current pattern.

My anended


----------



## Boggo (23 November 2007)

Boggo said:


> Looking for 6365 to 6370 now on current pattern.
> 
> My amended





It just hit 6370 twice, where to now ???, volatility time from here on.


----------



## Boggo (23 November 2007)

Thats me done for today...


----------

